# New & Excited Author



## RebeccaForster (Dec 7, 2009)

Hello from a new Kindle Author!  I've published 24 novels the traditional way (one national bestseller and a couple local) and now I'm sticking my toe in the Kindle market! I'm so excited about this technology I bought my sons Kindles for Christmas. Looking forward to talking to readers who like writers - especially those who write legal thrillers!


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

What about writers who like writers  ?  Welcome Rebecca and congratulations on such a successful career!


----------



## RebeccaForster (Dec 7, 2009)

Maureen, I especially love writers who like writers. We can all commiserate when things are low but boy can we celebrate when things are good! Love your cover! I've got to figure out how to do that. This seems so confusing but then again I felt the same way about computers and now....who can live without them?


----------



## Maria Hooley (Jul 21, 2009)

Good to have you here!


----------



## RebeccaForster (Dec 7, 2009)

Thanks Maria, I love your picture and your book covers. That's my next step trying to figure out how to get a profile together. I appreciate the welcome!


----------



## dnagirl (Oct 21, 2009)

I'm not an author, but welcome Rebecca!  I hope your sons like their Kindles.  I know I love mine!


----------



## RebeccaForster (Dec 7, 2009)

DNAGIRL? My imagination is runnign wild. Thanks for the hello. Writer, reader, we all love the story! Hope you're ready for the holidays.


----------



## dnagirl (Oct 21, 2009)

RebeccaForster said:


> DNAGIRL? My imagination is runnign wild. Thanks for the hello. Writer, reader, we all love the story! Hope you're ready for the holidays.


I went to grad school for a Ph.D. in genetics that never came to fruition. Picked up the name and it stuck with me for almost twelve years now. I still love genetics.

We are ready for the holidays!


----------



## RebeccaForster (Dec 7, 2009)

Okay, that got my imagination going! You would make a great character in a thriller. I worked in marketing before I started to write. Funny how I still think of myself as an advertising maven first. Guess first loves always hang around. Glad you're ready for the festivities. Tomorrow is my annual gift exchange. Always lively. That starts the season off for me!


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

So, book titles?


----------



## dnagirl (Oct 21, 2009)

RebeccaForster said:


> Okay, that got my imagination going! You would make a great character in a thriller. I worked in marketing before I started to write. Funny how I still think of myself as an advertising maven first. Guess first loves always hang around. Glad you're ready for the festivities. Tomorrow is my annual gift exchange. Always lively. That starts the season off for me!


Awesome, I love gift exchanges! I won't start the season officially until next Wednesday when my family arrives.

I could make a character in a book, but not one of those "mad scientist" things. It aggravates me that the media (among other forces) always portray science and scientists as evil and out to hurt people, when that's not the case. I was just talking about this with someone, as there was an article about suspended animation to save military lives and the article portrayed it as "MILITARY CREATING ZOMBIES!!!1!1"


----------



## R. M. Reed (Nov 11, 2009)

Hi Rebecca. A lot of authors are turning to ebooks to get their backlist on the market at a low cost. Hope to see yours in the Kindle store.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

:::waves:::

Hiya!


----------



## RebeccaForster (Dec 7, 2009)

Wow, this is an active place!

DNAGIRL - I write legal thrillers so in my books you'd be an expert witness who solved the crime.I'd never make you evil - unless you wanted to be. I'm always amazed how many of my friends want to either be the victim or the evil judge!

Scarlet, thanks for asking. So far the ones I have up are:
Hostile Witness, Silent Witness and Privileged Witness  (a series set in Hermosa Beach, CA just down the street from me)
Character Witness  - not a part of that series and one I love especially because it was based on a very old attorney in Beverly Hills - the wrong side of Beverly Hills.
Seasons - one of my women's fiction books

I'm going to put up Before Her Eyes soon. I like tha tone because it's told in third and first person.

That's it for now. I'm just starting out putting my back list up.

Hi - R. Reed - going to check out your book now!


----------



## J Dean (Feb 9, 2009)

Welcome and congrats on stepping into the realm of indie writing!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Rebecca. . . .you may have one thread for each of your books here in the Book Bazaar. . .though some authors with multiple books, especially in series, elect to just have one thread for them all.  We ask that you not artificially 'bump' the thread more than once a week. . .we like to be sure all our member authors get their time on the first page.  But you can always respond to reader questions or comments.  You might bookmark this thread, so you can find it later if you need to.  These are highlights, but the guidelines are spelled out pretty completely in the post at the top of this board and in more detail in Forum Decorum down below.  

Welcome to KindleBoards. . .your books like they're right up my alley. . .will have to check 'em out!

Ann
Book Bazaar Moderator (1 of 2 -- or, wait, maybe I'm 2 of 2 )


----------



## matte633 (Nov 30, 2009)

Welcome to Kindle boards -I'm a newby myself and this has proved to be a very warm community. Congrats on getting in the Kindle bookstores.


----------



## R. M. Reed (Nov 11, 2009)

I used to work in Beverly Hills, driving elderly people around. I'm not sure what you consider the wrong side, but in my opinion, the further you get up into the hills where the astoundingly rich people live, the wronger things get.


----------



## RebeccaForster (Dec 7, 2009)

KNBR - I don't know how you did that but I must say seeing my book covers really woke me up this morning. Thank you so much. I'll learn how to do that and return the favor to the next new author. Ann, thanks for the hints and tips. I'm not exactly sure what a bump is (I'm going to assume that means not posting something about my books too often). I think that's great there are guidelines.

R.Reed, LOL on the wrong side of Beverly Hills. I actually agree with you in terms of the higher in the hills you go. I was sort of talking in terms of if your business is sort of straddling the West LA line. I remember going to a party at this law office and thinking wow, a Beverly Hills high power firm. Turned out to be a very modest shared suite that needed a facelift. Funny where our ideas come from for stories. 

Again, thanks everyone. There's another newbie here. I'll have to come back to look but welcome, too. I think this is going to be totally fun.


----------



## LCEvans (Mar 29, 2009)

Welcome, Rebecca. Your books look good and I'm so glad you've put them on Kindle. Have added them to my list and they are now awaiting my January book buying budget.


----------



## Tangiegirl (Dec 21, 2008)

I sampled and decided to add _Seasons_ and _Hostile Witness_ (Is _Hostile_ the first in the series?) to begin with.

I feel sure I'll be 1-Clicking your others, too. (With over 80 pages of TBR on my K, it may be a while before I get to them ) I've gotten away from legal thrillers for a few years now, yet am looking forward to these.

Thank you for making them available *and* so reasonably priced.


----------



## RebeccaForster (Dec 7, 2009)

Tangiegirl! Thank you and yes, Hostile is the first one. I especially like the teenage girl in it. Hopefully you will, too! I'm honored to be on your list.  Hope you have a very, very happy holiday!


----------



## angel_b (Nov 18, 2009)

I've downloaded the trilogy Rebecca. I work in a law office and love the legal thriller genre so am looking forward to the read.

However, I hesitated to buy 'Character Witness' due to this 1 star review: _'Was this edition proofread? It was full of errors from start to finish. Very disappointing!'_

This seems to be one of the banes of the Kindle book experience. Are you intending to a bit of an edit?


----------



## RebeccaForster (Dec 7, 2009)

Angel B. Thank you so much for the head's up. Will take it down and recheck it. Don't know if it's an old file but it should have been good. Much appreciated. Hope the others are okay!  I didn't know there were any reviews. Have a wonderful holiday. You have no idea how much I appreciate this.


----------



## Tangiegirl (Dec 21, 2008)

Out of curiosity (and insomnia ) I scanned the sample for _Character Witness_ and the only things I noticed were funky left margin indents and that the centered text is....not quite centered. It almost looks as though this is some weird schizophrenic like meld of left justification and center (or right) justification.

Bear in mind, I only scanned the sample and was not in nitpicking proofreader mode, but I saw no obvious misspellings, grammatical errors, etc. that would indicate a lack of proofreading.


----------



## Author Eyes (Nov 26, 2009)

Welcome to the Kindle Board! Since my novel came out as a Kindle, I've had some success too-- thanks to readers who are kind enough to tell others when they've enjoyed it.    

Shelley


----------



## RebeccaForster (Dec 7, 2009)

Tangiegirl, I am taking it down just to make sure I went through the first 75 quickly and found an extra 'a'. Since I won't see it on Kindle until XMas morning   officially I can't comment on the indents. When I viewed it on the preview they give us for upload it looked fine. I suppose this is the shake out of the transition from traditional to E-publishing and I want to thank you so much for taking the time. I'll remove it and repost after taking a look at the file just to be postively sure. No other news this morning except baked cookies 'till midnight, woke up with a cold. Will see if eating said cookies this morning cures it. Thanks again.


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

I just got a new Kindle for my mom...she might like these!


----------

